# Laptop: Continuous Beeps then Shuts Down



## MasterMessenger (Jun 2, 2012)

Good morning,

I have a problem with a client machine. It is a Laptop (noname brand).

The Laptop starts up, I can enter the BIOS Setup and change settings, but when the Laptop is on for about 10 seconds it starts with a series of beeps. I have counted the beeps and they are more than 27, then the laptop shuts down.

What I have done so far:
Cleared the BIOS by disconnecting the Cmos battery, no effect
Removed the SATA hard drive, no effect
Reseated and replaced the RAM, no effect
Removed the battery and started up the charger only, no effect
Reseated and also removed the Realtek Wireless adapter on the motherboard, no effect

The system has a Phoenix BIOS and therefore I can't see what temperatures the CPU is at, but having it open, after I shut down, I can't feel that the heatsink is very hot.

The System has a DVD/CD writer as well, but I'm not sure where to disconnect it, other than completely stripping the machine.

I've read online that it could be a stuck key on the keyboard, but I can't see any stuck keys and have checked all keys as well.

Does anyone have any ideas?

The beeps are about a second apart from each other and continuous.

Thank you,
Kind Regards,


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like thermal shutdown alarm that goes off after a certain threshold temp is reached, by the time you get it all open, the heat sink will have cooled off and won't be hot to the touch. You'll have to open it up CAREFULLY and apply fresh layer of thermal paste.. Be extra carefully with the touchpad and keyboard ribbon connectors. Usually there is a metallic protrusion at the back end of the optical disc drive. This protrusion has a screw hole. One of the screws on the bottom of the laptop goes through it to fasten the drive in place. If you've removed all of the screws from the bottom lid, then you can disconnect the drive by gently pushing it from it's rear.


----------



## cyricc (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not aware of any hardware malfunction code that is 27 beeps long. Perhaps the machine is getting stuck in a loop on POST and is repeatedly restarting the beep cycle. Sounds like a motherboard issue.


----------

